# Any support groups in Tampa FL



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Any support groups in Tampa FL?


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm also looking for a SAD support group in the Tampa bay area. I'm in North Pinellas. I know there was a meetup group but it's been closed down. I would like to meet other people in our area who deal with SAD. 


Thanks!!


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

I live near Bradenton/Sarasota but I'm also looking for a support group.


----------



## Afrojax28 (Aug 28, 2013)

I guess even though all these other posts are from 2 years ago, I'll take a peek and see if anybody is still here, so.... Hello ?  If this thread isn't dead, I'd like to say that I would also be very interested in meeting up with other people in the Tampa area to talk about our experiences with living here and living with our SA, feel free to add me and message me if anyone else here is still trying to do this support group


----------

